# hollowing out granite



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

stacker said:


> i suggested adding audio to the videos by using a radio transmitter like real estate agents use.tune your radio to 99.7....use your smart phone radio and dad talks to you from the grave.a bit morbid,but i think they are on to something.
> i got it all cut out to the 4 inch mark,i have about 4 hours in it.


Take it a step further! Make it interactive.

"I really miss you dad."

" I miss you to son."

"AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I must be too much of a traditionalist. Just don't agree with heading to the graveyard and seeing a tv screen of grandma on a headstone.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I wish I had more recordings/ pictures of my dad. I had a few voicemails but fn sprint fd up my phone and lost them trying to update my interface. I still want to punch that fn little tech fk in face for that especially after I told him what was up. I know I should have backed it up.

Off topic I know.

After letting your idea stew for awhile I am leaning towards agreeing with kent. Perhaps morbid. Maybe selling video diaries would be a better idea. I would pay anything to have one now, too late


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

i think this could be marketed not only to headstone buyers,but tourism,schools,chamber of commerce.a whole slew of things.

i know i have 4 hours in this stone,but as we learn,and perfect this,it will go faster.

i think this is a good idea.there are many people who like the history that can be found in a graveyard.imagine being able to walk up to a grave of joe blow,someone you may of never heard about,and watching a video of his life story.
he already has a order for a $10,000 stone.:blink:


----------

